# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  لا يغرك

## alsonds

هــنـآك .. أُنــآس تصآدفهـم .. وتشآهـدهــم ..


قـــد يــكــونون أمــآمك .. شــي .. ومــن خـلفـك شي ..


أو مــن خــآرجهــم شــي .. ومـن دآخلهـم شـي آخـر ..



فـــلآ يغــرك !!~




لا يغرك }~ْ



مزاح أحدهم قد يمازحك وهو أنسآن مهموم


يسعدك ولا يجد من يسعده



لا يغرك }~ْ





شكل اليتيم قد يكون شكل عآبر




مر بسلام ويظهر عكسه بكبره




لا يغرك }~ْ




نظرات حآدة تنطلق من أحدهم


قد يملك قلب أبيض وحنية دافئة



لا يغرك }~ْ




ابتسامة عذبة من أحدهم


قد يكون خلفهآ إنسان بشع
يغريك بابتسآمة




لا يغرك }~ْ




هندامه الثمين وشكله الحسن


قد يملك مالآ ولا يستطيع شراء سعادة




لا يغرك }~ْ



ذلك القوي الجبآر فلابد له
من يوم لتخر قواه..





لا يغرك }~ْ



سعآدة الظآلم بدنيآه فهنآك مظلوم
يتحسب و رب يجيب الدعآء






لا يغرك }~ْْ



رحيل من خآنك وطعنك بالوريد
فسوف ترجع له الخيانة من غيرك..






لا يغرك }~ْ



بُعد أصحابك عنك وأنت بأمسّ
الحآجة لهم يأتيهم يوم يمرون بذلك




فنـحن نشـآهـد أكثـر من هـذهـ النمـآذج



فــي حيــآتـنـآ اليومــيـة



فــلآ يــغـــركـ !!~}

----------


## mylife079

*لا يغرك }~ْْ



رحيل من خآنك وطعنك بالوريد
فسوف ترجع له الخيانة من غيرك..*


*شكرا*

----------


## RoMa91

لا يغرك ان كنت عايش فالحياة
 انك اسعد مخلوق فالحياه
 ما اوجدتك الا لتشقيك او تسعدك 
لتضحكك او تبكيك !!!
يسلموووو كتيييير 
 :Eh S(17):

----------

